# substrate equation



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Math are hard. 

Is there a formula for how much substrate for how deep in x size tank? 
I'm thinking of using Eco Complete because plants,:smile2: if that makes a difference.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Many will go a lb per gallon. For planted some will go about 2 lbs per gallon to make sure the substrate is deep enough. I think a four inch sub would be plenty.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Many will go a lb per gallon. For planted some will go about 2 lbs per gallon to make sure the substrate is deep enough. I think a four inch sub would be plenty.


4 inches really? I was planning on 2 1/2 but if 4 inches is what it takes for a well planted tank I'm in.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here goes a substrate calculater punch in length width and how deep you want the substrate. I think 3" deep is ideal and would be my minimum. And that calculater also keys you pick what kinda substrate. Ecco complete play sand and tells you how many pounds. And I know eco comes in 20lb bags 

Substrate Calculator


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Chillwill007 said:


> Here goes a substrate calculater punch in length width and how deep you want the substrate. I think 3" deep is ideal and would be my minimum. And that calculater also keys you pick what kinda substrate. Ecco complete play sand and tells you how many pounds. And I know eco comes in 20lb bags
> 
> Substrate Calculator



thanks that's pretty cool.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well you don't want it to be 1 inch. Cuz only a few plants can live with a 1 inch thick substrate. I would say 2-3 inches would be about right for most of the plants you can get. Some require 4 inches, I think HUGE amazon swords are one of those that require 4 inches.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

big b said:


> Well you don't want it to be 1 inch. Cuz only a few plants can live with a 1 inch thick substrate. I would say 2-3 inches would be about right for most of the plants you can get. Some require 4 inches, I think HUGE amazon swords are one of those that require 4 inches.



I might go as far as four in the back and down to three in the front....


----------

